# Somali attack at OSU



## Gunz (Nov 28, 2016)

He used a car and a knife. He had no gun and yet CNN had "OSU Shooting" as it's headline for hours.

Somali student behind car, knife attack at Ohio State University that injured 9


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 28, 2016)

It was initially reported as an active shooter, OSU's emergency managements email and alert system said it was due to the gunfire of the responding officer. 


Dude is dead as they come now.

Good riddance.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 28, 2016)

It's become an automatic response for the press to initially label any "mass incident" as being an active shooter. Possibly for "eye candy" and possibly because they are in a hurry to be the "first" to report unsubstantiated information. Anyways, I would rather they be honest and simply report the initial incident as being unknown and then let us know as they develop the "facts."


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 28, 2016)

Agoge said:


> It's become an automatic response for the press to initially label any "mass incident" as being an active shooter. Possibly for "eye candy" and possibly because they are in a hurry to be the "first" to report unsubstantiated information. Anyways, I would rather they be honest and simply report the initial incident as being unknown and then let us know as they develop the "facts."



OSU is who initially reported it that way. The news can only report what information is given out.

I do think they should wait, but if they did they(the 24 hr news organizations) would perish.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 28, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> OSU is who initially reported it that way. The news can only report what information is given out.
> 
> I do think they should wait, but if they did they(the 24 hr news organizations) would perish.



Yep...I was initially responding to Ocoka One's post about the press and then read right through yours where you stated it was reported by OSU as an active shooter. 

It's been a long day...as you were!


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 28, 2016)

and to be fair, as we have all served with or known the good.....


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 28, 2016)

One less dirtbag.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 28, 2016)

Apparently a woman called in and said "military men" were stepping up and taking charge in classrooms:



> We have quite a few military men in our class, who are actually all standing by the doors, keeping us safe,” one Ohio State student said in a phone call while the attack was ongoing. “I’m feeling pretty good about that,” she added.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 28, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> Apparently a woman called in and said "military men" were stepping up and taking charge in classrooms



My son was just telling me about that story. It was actually motivating as I enjoy hearing about Warriors that step up to the plate when they find themselves in scenarios where others wouldn't or couldn't. It was a good story found inside a bad situation.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 29, 2016)

Alpha males doing what Alpha Males do, I LOL at all the Betas letting the sheepdog herd them into the back of the room.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 29, 2016)

When the sheep are scared shitless they forget all the bad things they've said about the military or their indifference to it. Our stock suddenly goes way up. I saw it happening all over the place on 9/11.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 29, 2016)

And this guy wanted to be your VP.


----------



## Etype (Nov 29, 2016)

Another racist cop shoots a black guy.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 29, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> View attachment 17359 And this guy wanted to be your VP.


He's an idiot, BUT.
This was sent when it was still reported as an active shooter.  He sent a retraction/clarification a few hours later,


----------



## Etype (Nov 29, 2016)

Etype said:


> Another racist cop shoots a black guy.


Limbaugh just jumped on this one, he must've read my post.

He expanded it by asking where BLM and the race pimps are on the matter. It's their perfect case, a black man armed ONLY with a knife HAD to be shot by police?


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 29, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> He's an idiot, BUT.
> This was sent when it was still reported as an active shooter.  He sent a retraction/clarification a few hours later,



So a man who wants to be second in command of this country sent out a message to the world without gathering all the facts?


----------



## Etype (Nov 29, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> So a man who wants to be second in command of this country sent out a message to the world without gathering all the facts?


Similar to:
A. Rhymes with Rick Brainy?
B. Crazy uncle Joe?
C. All of the above.


----------



## Il Duce (Nov 29, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> So a man who wants to be second in command of this country sent out a message to the world without gathering all the facts?



So, you feel like someone posting misinformed or incorrect data to twitter makes them less capable of holding high public office?  You might want to take a look at the PE's twitter feed at literally any time.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 29, 2016)

Il Duce said:


> So, you feel like someone posting misinformed or incorrect data to twitter makes them less capable of holding high public office?  You might want to take a look at the PE's twitter feed at literally any time.



I think the President Elect is a giant moron, no argument there.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 29, 2016)

[Q


----------

